# I'm now covered in little flies...



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

...But that's okay because the bird who they came from, is now covered in bug dust  This time it's a little feral, who came in with the birds from their toss. He's probably about a month and a half old. Very small and light bird, with that little pink cere and bronze laced feathers on the chest/head that normally moult out with age. Anyways, when I'm done with him he'll be the healthiest feral in the county  He's all dusted up, with plenty of food, grit, and medicated water. He's adorable and very smart! He paced in front of the door of the loft trying to figure out how to get in. Then he peered up at the aviary and clung to the side of it for a while, before he finally was able to flutter up to the landing board and go right through the bobs! (well, it took him a few tries, you could tell he was frustrated with them )
Since he's so young, I'd hate to just let him go again. Also by the time I have him spiffed up, he may not want to leave anyways. He's healthy looking besides the bugs, but I figured I might as well make him fat and happy while he's here.

Maybe someone would like a pet feral within a week or two?  If not, I may know someone around here who would take him. I don't know, I might get attached, LOL.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

poor guy was looking for a family...how cute. love to see him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bless you for taking him in, Becky. I bet he is feeling better already without those annoying bugs and will hopefully be good as new soon.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for taking this youngster in, Becky. Ya never know .. you really might get so attached you won't want to part with him! 

Terry


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i gotta feeling that he aint going nowhere ;0
someone is in love
those ferals really know how to win us over ;0


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a clever young bird to figure out how to use the trap on his own, AND to pick such a prime location! Way to go, little bird! Way to go to you, too, Becky, for helping out this needy youngster!


----------

